# Upgrade CPU/Mobo - INR20K



## anirbandd (May 9, 2015)

Hi All,

So, upgrade bug is back. Have the config in the signature. Would like to upgrade *just *the mobo and CPU for now. Enough of the 1155 socket. 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans: Primarily FPS games, some RPG like Fallout + everything else in multimedia. *

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: 20K [+2K if necessary] just for CPU and Mobo.*

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: No. But if it can be accommodated, then why not? *

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Win 7 x64*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: Not buying. *

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: 1600 x 900p Dell IN2030M. Reusing. *

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans: Everything else apart from CPU and Mobo. *

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: Couple of months. *

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans: DIY'er by heart. *

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans: Pune. Online/Locally. Wherever its cheap. If online, please provide links. Im poor at hunting out deals.  im good for buying from shops like MD Comp, Golchha IT, PrimeAG, SMC if forum members say they are trust worthy. *

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans: A couple of months may be too ahead of time, but i would like to know my options, and have time to know what im buying before committing myself. Also, online deals. the more the time on hand, the more deals may come up.

How is i5 4440 + Asus Z97-K combo? 

*

PS: Once I have the new config, I will looking for prospective buyers for my quality used mobo and CPU.  Will be more than happy to send to it to a new owner. So if you know anyone who will be in need of them, please ask them to contact me or follow this thread.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> _How is i5 4440 + Asus Z97-K combo? _
> PS: Once I have the new config, I will looking for prospective buyers for my quality used mobo and CPU.  Will be more than happy to send to it to a new owner. So if you know anyone who will be in need of them, please ask them to contact me or follow this thread.


i would suggest getting an H97 pro+i5 4440,


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> i would suggest getting an H97 pro+i5 4440,



good thing you came in. 

i will have a look. 

in the meanwhile could you help me with the prices for these in Kolkata?? MD Comp/Vedanta/anywhere else??

- - - Updated - - -

H97 for non-overclockers. right. 

thanks for pointing that.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> good thing you came in.
> 
> i will have a look.
> 
> ...



well....i would suggest havok nation in pune if yer comfortable ...ping me up in facebook once..will hook u up with the guy in charge.
(couldn't sleep so came in xD, still sad that no one saw my review ;_; )


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 9, 2015)

*



			How is i5 4440 + Asus Z97-K combo?
		
Click to expand...

*
No need for a Z97 Mobo for a non-k processor.So go with the following:


Intel Core i5 4440 -12500,
MSI H97-PC Mate -6900.
TOTAL -19,400.


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> well....i would suggest havok nation in pune if yer comfortable ...ping me up in facebook once..will hook u up with the guy in charge.
> (couldn't sleep so came in xD, still sad that no one saw my review ;_; )


Will do when I wake up later. Night shift. >_<


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2015)

bssunil said:


> No need for a Z97 Mobo for a non-k processor.So go with the following:
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 4440 -12500,
> ...



Yes. Realised that after sumon's post. Going for h97 now. 

Msi service centers are a problem. Which agency manages their service?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Yes. Realised that after sumon's post. Going for h97 now.
> 
> *Msi service centers are a problem. Which agency manages their service?*


  [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] could help on that.
do you have any plans on upgrading your gpu(i guess your current one is hd 7770!) any time sooner? why not get a much better gpu (say gtx 970) and use it  along with your current cpu? upgrade your cpu when skylake arrives. that is just my opinion though.


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] could help on that.
> do you have any plans on upgrading your gpu(i guess your current one is hd 7770!) any time sooner? why not get a much better gpu (say gtx 970) and use it  along with your current cpu? upgrade your cpu when skylake arrives. that is just my opinion though.



i have targeted GTX960 
anymore would mean new PSU too. im trying to reduce my budget to as less as possible. 

anyway, i have lotsa time before buying new GPU. things may change in that time.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.flipkart.com/msi-h97-gaming-3-motherboard/p/itmdwrbygzzhqtpn?pid=MBDDWRBVQCFGMTNF&ref=L%3A4323737303009740237&srno=b_7

This sounds promising too..


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Yes. Realised that after sumon's post. Going for h97 now.
> 
> Msi service centers are a problem. Which agency manages their service?



MSI has revamped their Service policies. Acro Engineering Company deals with their service.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 9, 2015)

Acro is only the distributor...aforeserve is the service provider -_-
at least get the facts right.

as for the board. stay with ASUS...the bios and software is still wayyyy ahead of others..


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> Acro is only the distributor...aforeserve is the service provider -_-
> at least get the facts right.
> 
> as for the board. stay with ASUS...*the bios and software is still wayyyy ahead of others*..



can you please explain how? i have absolutely no idea. 

also, i understand BIOS is an important factor, but is it really that important in lower end mobos such as the H97s??


----------



## sumonpathak (May 9, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> can you please explain how? i have absolutely no idea.



well..u need to check urself to know..but the bundled software's provided by Asus is better than the rest. they have the system management and fan tuning properly implemented.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i have targeted GTX960
> anymore would mean new PSU too. im trying to reduce my budget to as less as possible.
> 
> anyway, i have lotsa time before buying new GPU. things may change in that time.
> ...



fine then.asus z97a mobo was available at mere 8k on amazon few days back. you could have got a nice deal.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> Acro is only the distributor...aforeserve is the service provider -_-
> at least get the facts right.
> 
> as for the board. stay with ASUS...the bios and software is still wayyyy ahead of others..


Recently I went to Acro for a Replacement CM Side Panel and I came to know that they deal with MSI also.
I really dont know that Aforeserve deals with service of MSI until now.


----------



## rhyansy (May 11, 2015)

bssunil said:


> MSI has revamped their Service policies. Acro Engineering Company deals with their service.



That is right. Please dont hesitate and have the best product that you'd like if you choose MSI.


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> That is right. Please dont hesitate and have the best product that you'd like if you choose MSI.


Can you list the authorized service centres across India?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Can you list the authorized service centres across India?



MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more


----------



## sumonpathak (May 11, 2015)

So one each in Ahmadabad Mumbai and Kolkata, and two in Bangalore; not exactly all over india..is it?
 [MENTION=145411]anirbannd[/MENTION] i think the Mumbai one should be the one if u go MSI way


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> MSI India - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more



thank you bud 



sumonpathak said:


> So one each in Ahmadabad Mumbai and Kolkata, and two in Bangalore; not exactly all over india..is it?
> [MENTION=145411]anirbannd[/MENTION] i think the Mumbai one should be the one if u go MSI way



it surprises me every damn time. pune being a semi-metro and all, and not all the reputed cos have set up base here. 

i mean, all the top cos are here, but not all. 
and we need more specialist PC hardware stores.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> thank you bud
> 
> and we need more specialist PC hardware stores.



the people of india is not yet ready to pay for good stuffs and services...check around the pc section frequently and you will know what i am talking about 
cheap=good in TDF and india


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2015)

Lol true that...

- - - Updated - - -

i've been thinking.. i am always staying on the single GPU route. 

so wouldnt it be economical for me to buy a microATX board, rather than an ATX board??

what could go wrong? will i be missing anything apart from extra PCIe 2 ports?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Lol true that...
> - - - Updated - - -
> i've been thinking.. i am always staying on the single GPU route.
> so wouldnt it be economical for me to buy a microATX board, rather than an ATX board??
> what could go wrong? will i be missing anything apart from extra PCIe 2 ports?



Its better to go with an ATX board rather a mATX board.

Intel Core i5 4440 -12500,
MSI H97-PC Mate -6900.
TOTAL -19,400.


----------



## DK_WD (May 13, 2015)

> i've been thinking.. i am always staying on the single GPU route.
> 
> so wouldnt it be economical for me to buy a microATX board, rather than an ATX board??
> 
> what could go wrong? will i be missing anything apart from extra PCIe 2 ports?



Hi [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],

I agree with you, if you are planning for future proofing, then you must go for the latest ATX MOBO.

Here are some options for you
Asus z97-PRO

The MOBO has in built function of WiFi and audio feature with that, there is no need to add any other peripheral devices like WiFi and sound card, and it’s support the SLI and CrossFire technology that means in the future, you can add-on a second GPU card for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO or replacing a totally new GPU.

To check the specification of Asus z97-PRO, you may refer to the link below
Motherboard | Z97-PRO | ASUS Canada

Good Luck.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Lol true that...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



stay with ATX, and as i said before..stay with something that has a good bios and proper bundled software..u will thank me later.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

75% decided to get ASUS h97 pro gamer. 

How is the supremeFx sound?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> 75% decided to get ASUS h97 pro gamer.
> 
> How is the supremeFx sound?



pretty decent for the on board.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Lol true that...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Its better to go with an ATX board rather a mATX board.

Intel Core i5 4440 -12600, (snapdeal.com)
Asus H97 Pro Gamer -10800. (amazon.in)
TOTAL -23,400.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> pretty decent for the on board.



how is it compared to low end discrete sound cards from asus?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> how is it compared to low end discrete sound cards from asus?



 The Tech Report have conducted several discrete sound card reviews over the last few years, the latest of which covered the low-cost ASUS Xonar cards. They use a combination of testing hardware and blind listening tests to determine the quality, and have consistently found that discrete cards are preferable to integrated audio if you are using 5.1 or higher Speaker systems or else if you are using only 2.1 Speakers systems then integrated audio is enough.

Source: The Tech Report


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

bssunil said:


> The Tech Report have conducted several discrete sound card reviews over the last few years, the latest of which covered the low-cost ASUS Xonar cards. They use a combination of testing hardware and blind listening tests to determine the quality, and have consistently found that discrete cards are preferable to integrated audio if you are using 5.1 or higher Speaker systems or else if you are using only 2.1 Speakers systems then integrated audio is enough.
> 
> Source: The Tech Report



yes, but when that integrated audio is Asus SupremeFX??


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> yes, but when that integrated audio is Asus SupremeFX??



Then no need for a discrete sound card as Supreme FX is indeed supreme over any low end sound cards whether they belong to Asus or Creative. So go with the following config buddy:

Intel Core i5 4440 -12600, (snapdeal.com)
Asus H97 Pro Gamer -10800. (amazon.in)
TOTAL -23,400.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

guys, what about AMD??


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> thanks.
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> guys, what about amd??



a10 7850k -12000,
msi a88xm-e35 -4700.
Total -16,700.


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

Dude, i didnt ask for a configuration...

i wanted opinions on intel vs AMD at that price point, comparing performance and functionality..


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Dude, i didnt ask for a configuration...
> 
> i wanted opinions on intel vs AMD at that price point, comparing performance and functionality..



The R7 graphics core in the A10-7850k is more powerful than the Intel HD  4600. I have not seen benchmarks in a while so let's just say the  difference is 20% - 25%. That means the R7 iGPU could probably run some  games at medium settings at 720p resolution.

In the longer term, getting the Core i5 is the better choice because if  you install the discrete GPU in both Intel and AMD build, you will get  better results with Intel. If you plan on replacing the CPU when you  install a GPU, then that is a different story. Overall, it depends on  what is more important to you a more powerful CPU core to finish up  Photoshop projects faster and probably a little faster program compiling  performance, or do you want better gaming performance?

It can be boiled down into the following two hypothetical situations:

1. Longer times to finish compiling and rendering (say another 5 - 10 minutes), but better game performance.

2. Quicker compiling and rendering times, but lower FPS performance (say about 15% fewer FPS).



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Kbfw4aq.png


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2015)

thanks for the explanatory answer..


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2015)

okay.. 

so im getting an ASRock Z87 Extreme6 with 19months warranty @ 11k. 

opinions please.

- - - Updated - - -

also, compatibility with i5 4440.


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> okay..
> 
> so im getting an ASRock Z87 Extreme6 with 19months warranty @ 11k.
> 
> ...


@E ? Its good . I saw that deal but then I wasn't into over clocking.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2015)

yes E. 

the board is good. and keeps open future upgrade paths.


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

Anirban , I would suggest you to buy something which has very good support for SLI/Crossfire , because GPU gets pretty obsolete very soon. Specially the modern day heavy games are memory hog.
Although SLI/Crossfire is prone to errors/glitches but still it gives room for upgrade later on.

I might even buy another GTX960 next year if I get a 1080p monitor by this year end. Since , I am sure the 960 isn't going to cut 1080p next gen games at ultra.

--------------

The Asrock deal looks good to me. However , if you want to buy a new MoBo , I would suggest to get the Asus H97 pro gamer. It's very good at that price point.
In Motherboards Asus reigns.
I was strictly in a budget of 8k for motherboard which is why got the MSI H97 PC Mate for 7.1k.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 28, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> okay..
> 
> so im getting an ASRock Z87 Extreme6 with 19months warranty @ 11k.
> 
> ...



STAY.Away.

Asrocok needs to get their **** right with the VRM on mainstream boards..till then..stay away.


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2015)

I have decided to postpone my purchase for now. 

Got RAM, HDD already. Gonna upgrade to gtx960 in a couple of days. 

That'd give it plenty of juice to run for a long time. 

Will buy CPU and mobo when im in Kolkata later this year. 

Now. Is My present rig capable enough to run alongside the 960, or will it bottleneck it in anyway?


----------



## Hrishi (May 30, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> I have decided to postpone my purchase for now.
> 
> Got RAM, HDD already. Gonna upgrade to gtx960 in a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Good decision. I am sure that 2400 can still hold a bit longer. Its good enough not to bottleneck the gtx960.
Buy it , I would strongly recommend it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 30, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Will buy CPU and mobo when im in Kolkata later this year.
> 
> Now. Is My present rig capable enough to run alongside the 960, or will it bottleneck it in anyway?



i5 2400 can handle any Single Gpu without any bottleneck!! Usually i5 lasts very long time before becoming obsolete.

You wait for Skylake


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Good decision. I am sure that 2400 can still hold a bit longer. Its good enough not to bottleneck the gtx960.
> Buy it , I would strongly recommend it.





ASHISH65 said:


> i5 2400 can handle any Single Gpu without any bottleneck!! Usually i5 lasts very long time before becoming obsolete.
> 
> You wait for Skylake


Glad i took the decision. 

Skylake or not, i will upgrade in Oct '15.

Which socket will skylake use?


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 31, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Glad i took the decision.
> 
> Skylake or not, i will upgrade in Oct '15.
> 
> Which socket will skylake use?



Socket LGA 1151


----------



## anirbandd (May 31, 2015)

Then its still 1150 for me.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 31, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Then its still 1150 for me.



i5 masterrace


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2015)

All da wayyy babiee 

- - - Updated - - -

btw.. will a CM Hyper 212X fit inside the NZXT Gamma cabinet?? 

i did not use any fans on the side..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> All da wayyy babiee
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Buying AMD or K series ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 3, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> All da wayyy babiee
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



CM 212X will easily fit in Gamma


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Buying AMD or K series ?



Nope. A good thing lasts a long time 

- - - Updated - - -



ASHISH65 said:


> CM 212X will easily fit in Gamma



Thanks 

Already ordered one.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Nope. A good thing lasts a long time
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yes.......I need one too. The temps for my i5 aren't going beyond 70c at peak load in this summer. Still I love to keep things below 60c under load.
Do let me know the temp difference when you get the 212x.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2015)

Will do.


----------

